# Lady bug, bees and general plants (pic heavy)



## GDHLEWIS (Apr 7, 2016)

Nikon D7200,
Tamron 180 macro,
SB 700 set at TTL (was rushed looking after the kid and shooting)
ISO 320
Shutter 1/160 - 250
f13 - 20
Showing the kids various bugs in the garden, plants seen are Dessert roses (very young ones), strawberry and an unknown bush. Was a very over cast day with spots of rain, children and rain do not mix with macro work at all.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## FotosbyMike (Apr 7, 2016)

I understand about keeping an eye on the little ones, the biggest thing I would do is get some diffusion for your flash. It doesn't have to be any special you can make your own little softbox out of cardboard and translucent paper. The fly/bee images are underexposed, with very low contrast and hash shadows editing will help a little but not much. I edited one here:


Keep shooting and asking questions.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Apr 8, 2016)

Cheers


FotosbyMike said:


> I understand about keeping an eye on the little ones, the biggest thing I would do is get some diffusion for your flash. It doesn't have to be any special you can make your own little softbox out of cardboard and translucent paper. The fly/bee images are underexposed, with very low contrast and hash shadows editing will help a little but not much. I edited one here:
> View attachment 119186
> 
> Keep shooting and asking questions.


Cheers, not sure why I forgot my diffuser. Kid can take the blame for that one


----------

